# Petit problème avec le calendrier



## Mivi (12 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,
Quand je note un nouveau rendez-vous et que je le confirme, il n'apparaît pas dans le calendrier de l'iPhone 6s (version iOS à jour). Pas contre il apparaît directement dans le calendrier de l'iPad.
Inversement, pas de problème pour inscrire le RV dans l'iPad et il se retrouve de suite dans l'iPhone. 
Apparemment les paramètres sont réglés de la même manière des deux côtés.
Dernière précision: je viens de passer du 5 au 6s et j'avais déjà le problème avec le 5.
Une petite idée ? Vous feriez un heureux.


----------



## Mivi (13 Avril 2017)

RESOLU


----------



## lolipale (13 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Afin de mieux renseigner les utilisateurs de ce forum, pourriez vous expliquez comment vous avez résolu votre problème ?
Cela servira peut être à quelqu'un d'autre ...
C'est le but, non ?


----------

